
Ask HN: How do applications survive new platform features? - Raed667
There are apps like TimeHop[0], that use Facebook, Twitter, Instagram data.<p>However, when the main platform decides to implement the exact same feature (like Facebook&#x27;s &quot;On this day&quot;) what happens to these apps?<p>Did this happen to you, did you pivot? Was this considered in your business model, did you close shop?<p>[0] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timehop.com&#x2F;
======
nicolrx
Some startups are "feature startups". They add a functionality to a bigger
corporation and grow along the corporation. Usually, if they do their job
right, the obvious exit is an acquisition by the bigger corporation.

However, if there is not high barriers to entry or if your startups is too
expensive (eg. Snapchat), it's easier for the bigger corporation to just build
a similar feature.

If the main platform decides to implement the exact same feature, you are
likely to close doors. You can still pivot but improving the feature will not
make you more valuable for them. They will just copy your improvement if it's
worth it.

